# 1957 Schwinn Jaguar (Mark II) - $75 (Rutland, VT)



## Ray (Jan 28, 2012)

Only $75!

http://burlington.craigslist.org/bik/2823011822.html


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Jan 30, 2012)

*dang*

I'd jump onthat one fast...


----------



## jimbo-1 (Feb 5, 2012)

PhattCatBicycles said:


> I'd jump onthat one fast...



i wish it was closer, theres that tank i need


----------



## jd56 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ray said:


> Only $75!
> 
> http://burlington.craigslist.org/bik/2823011822.html




Please tell me someone went and looked at this. $75 for a Jag markII...got to be something wrong here.
I too wish I was in Vermont. I'd make room in my livingroom for this one. Even with $80 in shipping, really?

Sombody call this guy!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 8, 2012)

jimbo-1 said:


> i wish it was closer, theres that tank i need




Bump up the offer to 100 just for the tank and ask him to remove it and drop it in a box...covering shipping as well.
That's how you get it from a distance.
Chris


----------



## jd56 (Feb 8, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Bump up the offer to 100 just for the tank and ask him to remove it and drop it in a box...covering shipping as well.
> That's how you get it from a distance.
> Chris




never too old to learn the tricks. that's interesting.


----------



## StevieZ (Feb 8, 2012)

Is this Bike still Avalible ? I am only 1 hour 45 mins from it?


----------



## jd56 (Feb 8, 2012)

Steve....call him dude before the news gets out. I checked the listing and it's still posted.
Nice looking bike....hey do i get a finders fee, got any medalions or buttons or what ever is the going finders fees are these days....I know I'm starting S%$@. I know better.
But my address is in the member map in case, 
just saying


----------



## vincev (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey JD,Are you taking Harvie's place with the finders fee LOL


----------



## jd56 (Feb 8, 2012)

*hell no.... unless*

If it pays well....lol

Just a finder not a paid finder. I love to window shop for sure.
"You're a bike geek if you" try to find good deals for others. 
Was that on the numbered list?


----------



## jd56 (Feb 8, 2012)

steve.... just kidding on the finders fee...just clearing the air here. last thing I need is to be blackballed on my favorite site....lol


----------



## StevieZ (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey fellas No Sweat LOL. I am waiting to hear back on this bike. If it is Still avalible Road trip Sunday!!!!!!!!


----------



## jd56 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Did you get this Jag?*



StevieZ said:


> Hey fellas No Sweat LOL. I am waiting to hear back on this bike. If it is Still avalible Road trip Sunday!!!!!!!!




Did you get this Jag II?

I just found an older listing for a nicer newer JagII in York Pa / $600. 
Will post the link on the CL forum today...but here it is

http://york.craigslist.org/atq/2831686806.html


----------



## Ranger Dan (Feb 16, 2012)

I sent a nice email to the poster a week or so ago but never received a reply.  It seems a bit fishy, y'know?


----------



## StevieZ (Feb 16, 2012)

I never heard anything back eaither. I would have been on it.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 16, 2012)

*if it sounds too good.....*

As the saying goes if it sounds too good to be true then it probably is.
Or somebody got a real good deal.
Lucky guy!.


----------

